
Zurb launches Foundation 3 - adamwintle
http://foundation.zurb.com/
======
fpp
Have a look at their off-canvas layouts (by Luke Wroblewski and Jason Weaver)

<http://www.zurb.com/playground/off-canvas-layouts>

------
btown
Was this around before Bootstrap? If its earlier versions were anywhere near
this good, I'm surprised that the startup world seemingly gravitated towards
Bootstrap as if it were the second coming or something. At any rate, I'm very
happy to have discovered this; it's a breath of fresh air now that the
Bootstrap aesthetic has become so cliched.

~~~
ajayjain
I used Foundation a lot a while back before Bootstrap 2 was release (honestly
I think I liked the Foundation 2 default look better than the current look of
Foundation 3, especially the buttons). Not sure which came first, but I used
Foundation because it had the responsive focus while Bootrap 1.x was fixed
width. Since Bootstrap 2 brought a responsive grid, I switched because it
seemed like it had a larger community.

------
aaronbrethorst
I've been using the bootstrap-sass gem (<https://github.com/thomas-
mcdonald/bootstrap-sass/>) for everything lately, but Zurb 3's 'native' usage
of Sass will at least make me take a look at it. Good for them!

------
janus
Are there any docs on Foundation? How can we compare it side by side with
Bootstrap?

~~~
cmelbye
Did you try the large "Documentation" link at the top?

~~~
janus
Thanks. I was looking around in features so I didn't notice the link that was
next to it.

------
larrywright
What's the benefit (or downside) to using this over Bootstrap?

~~~
alwillis
There's a good discussion about Foundation vs. Bootstrap on
thechangelog.com's:
[http://thechangelog.com/post/13873612141/episode-0-7-0-found...](http://thechangelog.com/post/13873612141/episode-0-7-0-foundation-
and-other-zurb-goodies)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Dated Dec 2011. From the bullet-point list, they're only talking about
Bootstrap 1.x, which was deskop-only, not mobile. 2.0 didn't launch till this
year.

------
axx
We really need an "open standard" for CSS classes/ids. It would be so awesome
if we just could change CSS Files, to switch (i.e.) between Bootstrap and
Zurb.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
I sure hope Bootstrap doesn't become "standard".

~~~
axx
i can agree to that. i think people use bootstrap etc. wrong. It's a framework
to start with, not to finish your whole project without changing anything.

~~~
jenius
I agree as well - there are good for internal tools and prototypes, but
absolutely not for production sites. At the same time they are useful and save
a lot of time we spend repeating ourselves writing code for the same ui
elements and patterns. I've been hacking on a framework like these, but that's
flexible and modular, so you can break it down and customize it as much as you
need. I've used this in several production websites for large companies and
you wouldn't even know it was there. Working on documentation : )

------
briandw
I just got back from the launch party. Apparently Bootstrap was based on an
internal ZURB project.

------
spullara
Yes, but do they use semicolons?

------
andyl
More commentary - [http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/29/zurb-launches-
foundation-3-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/29/zurb-launches-
foundation-3-to-take-on-twitters-bootstrap-framework/)

